# OSB is on the rise!



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Just looked at yesterday's invoice...Looks like I paid $14.50 for a sheet of 7/16 OSB at my local yard. That is in rural central Illinois.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Last I priced was 16.00...about a week ago.... western Kentucky


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brian Peters said:


> Last I priced was 16.00...about a week ago.... western Kentucky


Yikes, year and a half ago it bottomed out at 6.95...now I think it's 11.95...but I haven't bought any in a while.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Just bought some today. $14.97 a sheet for 7/16. 

I wish I had bought a couple of lifts 2 years ago.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Cole said:


> Just bought some today. $14.97 a sheet for 7/16.
> 
> I wish I had bought a couple of lifts 2 years ago.


Me too, but for drywall. It's over $3 a sheet more for a 4x8 than it was 2 years ago. 

I wouldn't care so much about paying a little more for building supplies if the quality justified it. Seems like much of everything now is cheaper made, more expensive, and junk. Quality control at these places must be a thing of the past. 

It's sad seeing corporate greed ruining the what made this country great at one point in time. :blink:


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Jdub2083 said:


> It's sad seeing corporate greed ruining the what made this country great at one point in time. :blink:


I doubt it's corporate greed. It's supply and demand. Housing starts are at a 4 1/2 year high. Building materials are also priced based on the commodities market. With every indicator showing a "robust recovery" material is appropriately priced.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

As of this morning 7/16" OSB is $19.99/sheet....


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

$13.98 at Lowes last week, $18.99 at local yard yesterday.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

$15.57 in Rochester


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

schaefercs said:


> $15.57 in Rochester


It's 14 bucks here in auburn. Zip was 19 bucks last week and its 27 now


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

$13 a sheet at my local. Ply was $17 for 3/8. It will come down in the summer once the housing starts have settled down. Really they can charge whatever they want because people have building loans and excavators just anxious to start digging


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Just got home from Lowes, 7/16 osb $13.97! In march 2003 when I started my house it was $4.75, in febuary 2004, when I finished my house it had gone up to $19.00 a sheet. after I got the house built...if fell back down to 5 bucks a sheet!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

7/16" OSB was $14.47 at HD today. Not sure what it is at my lumber yard as I don't use regular OSB anymore but 1/2" OSB Struc-1 was $25 a sheet.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Osb is up to 15 here in Charlotte nc. Last week zip was up to 25.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think they shutter some of the mills in slow times and when it picks up, they're in a crunch... 

At least that's what my salesman tells me


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Just asked tonight at the yard when stopped there. 16 somethinbg for 7/16


----------



## black95gt (Nov 25, 2012)

I paid $5.82/sheet a couple of years ago for 7/16" OSB. Now its around $15/sheet. Most other framing lumber has nearly doubled in price as well. For building specs, im finding it hard to be able to up the listing price to accomodate for the extra costs of material. Seems as though material prices have gone up, but housing prices have stayed the same.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe the hurricane on the east coast (I'm having a major senior moment and can't remember the name of the hurricane) had and still has an effect on the prices right now. It's a commodity has everything to do with supply and demand.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I believe the hurricane on the east coast (I'm having a major senior moment and can't remember the name of the hurricane) had and still has an effect on the prices right now. It's a commodity has everything to do with supply and demand.


Sandy


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

"Building Up: GP plans $400 million in plywood and lumber investments"


> As the United States eagerly awaits more solid economic recovery, positive signs in the market feel like a cooling rain after a five-year drought. At Georgia-Pacific, we believe there are emerging signs in the housing market that are wetting the appetite for more building products.
> 
> This has led us to develop plans for nearly $400 million in potential investments in our plywood and lumber operations. We have plans for facility expansions and equipment upgrades that will further strengthen our commitment to meet customers’ needs in the building products industry.


http://www.gp.com/newsroom/newsarticle.asp?newsid=10742


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Yesterday, I paid $14.39 for 7/16" osb. Today, at a different store, it was $16.31 a sheet. They said the price jumped two bucks overnight.


----------



## jimrun (Jun 29, 2010)

Here in the Ottawa area it is around 14.00


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here at lowes 7/16 is $14.47

1/4" is $10.97

Pretty much everything else is $20+


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

jimrun said:


> Here in the Ottawa area it is around 14.00


I'm just outside of the city and OSB at my Home building centre is $14.99 and 1/2" ply is almost $25


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, it really has gone up in price, not just OSB but pretty much all dimensional lumber and sheet goods.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Near me the hospital was building a old folks home, this place is massive and all wood. I wondering if someone ate sh!t on their bid. Unless they had something in the contract for material prices.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I picked up 8 sheets of 1/2" osb today... i almost lost it when i saw that my sheets that used to be $6-$7 a pop were now $14.96/ sheet.
Lumber has really really gone up. :sad:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I need some treated 5/4 deck lumber and its almost doubled from a few years ago


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

$35.90 today for 3/4 CDX


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

The other day, when I heard about the price increase for sheet goods, I threatened to go back to the old school 1x12. They looked it up. $19.99 for a 1x12x16' Guess I will have to stay with the sheet goods.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I went to get some wood the other day.. after reading the unit the price of 1/2" OSB i had to ask him... "wtf dude, i ordered osb not ply" When he told me it was OSB i was really shocked.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> I went to get some wood the other day.. after reading the unit the price of 1/2" OSB i had to ask him... "wtf dude, i ordered osb not ply" When he told me it was OSB i was really shocked.


Nick, you will grow up soon enough.

I really hope you didn't say "WTF Dude".....

Not like you been buying lumber from him for 30 years....:laughing::no:

or dropped 50g on him last month....:whistling


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone see a drop in price any time soon? Or should I get all my own projects done.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Warren said:


> The other day, when I heard about the price increase for sheet goods, I threatened to go back to the old school 1x12. They looked it up. $19.99 for a 1x12x16' Guess I will have to stay with the sheet goods.


I entertained T&G decking as well but none availble locally.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Anyone see a drop in price any time soon? Or should I get all my own projects done.



Get your chit done....:thumbup::thumbsup:

Suppliers I have talked with all expect another jump or three...:no:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Nothing like destroying a weak recovery.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Tom M said:


> Nothing like destroying a weak recovery.


Fuel prices effect everything, until fuel prices drop there is no recovery.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

griz said:


> Nick, you will grow up soon enough.
> 
> I really hope you didn't say "WTF Dude".....
> 
> ...


50g? Thats alot of hash batman. :laughing:


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

imo...osb is garbage.when osb gets wet is warps out badd.you cant go wrong with plywood..


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Donnie D. said:


> imo...osb is garbage.when osb gets wet is warps out badd.you cant go wrong with plywood..


You cant afford it though


----------

